# Please Help Explain My Results



## Leigh (Oct 5, 2011)

I went to the gynecologist on 9/21 and had a blood test done.
The results

TSH 0.008 ref range 0.450-4.500

He recommended that I go see my regular Dr. I took these results and she said I was hyperthyroid. She asked about my symptoms and they did not match any of the symptoms for hyperthyroidism. I have just about every symptom of hypothyroidism. She retested my TSH and tested my Free T4 on 10/4. The results were

TSH 0.023 (L) ref range 0.55-4.78
Free T4 1.24 ref range 0.89-1.76

At this point I have not talked to the Dr. about these results. I want to know what this may mean. The nurse called me and I have an appointment set up in two week for a thyroid scan. Can anyone give me some information on what this means so far?


----------

